# Vertex DNP



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has tried this. Got a tub for when it cools down a bit but have no experience with the lab at all. Just took a punt.

Anyone got experience, with the DNp specifically


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Would like to know this too?

at 125 I think it will get expensive to do a long run.

@Irish Beast how did the Dnp cycle go?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

@abcplumb

I was lead to believe it was not very good quality but it done the job for me. Run 250mg a day for about 3 weeks and wel over a stone came off. Sweating like f**k so its certainly not a bad product. managed to keep to low carbs so water retention was minimal

Added t3 as well. Just 50mcg a day split in 2 doses

Got some other stuff coming which old stoick so will be absolute rocket fuel. Not using it any time soon. Might have a week blast leading up to xmas to shed a few labs which will inevitably be gained over the festive period


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm thinking of starting of after xmas.

The festive period is difficult to control when everyone is enjoying their self.


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Disclaimer :- this post isn't useful

Somewhere out on't Web Some feller is selling transdermal dnp. how good an idea is that in the general scheme of things? accurate dosing.... er?!?


----------

